# Zmiana KDE

## CyriC

Mam juz dosc KDE, nie ze wzgledu na funkcjonalnosc ale na obciazenie pamieci, procesora. Ogolnie jest to jeden wielki mul. Kombinowalem z innymi srodowiskami graficznymi (fluxbox i icewm-crystal), ale mam z nimi jeden wielki problem: po pieciu minutach nie moge patrzec na monitor z powodu niskiego odswiezania. Gdzie lezy przyczyna takiego stanu rzeczy ??

Oprocz tego mam problem z icewm-crystal, mianowicie wykonalem wszystko wg opisu z http://www.linuxpl.org/software/fvwm-crystal/. Ladnie odpala sie srodowisko ale caly pulpit jest czarny. Nie ma zadnej tapetki zadnych wodotryskow. A menu zmiany tapetki jest jakby nieaktywne, posiedzialbym nad tym dluzej ale oczy odmowily mi posluszenstwa  :Smile: 

----------

## bacouch

Osobiscie polecam Xfce4 - ladny, maly, szybki i nie obciaza zbytnio systemu:).

----------

## fallow

ja uzywam i kde i windowmaker`a , kiedy priorytetem nie jest szybkosc  odpalam sobie kde , a kiedy zalezy mi na czasie i szybkosci dzialania , windowmaker`a  :Smile:  podoba mi sie tez fluxbox .

odswiezanie dla xow mam ustawione w XF86Config i nie mam zadnych problemow.

pozdro:)

----------

## misterLu

ja polecam (jak kolega wyżej) WindowMakera. Jest bardzo szybki i ładny. Nie mam tam nic, prócz otwartych okien:)

Odświeżanie mam 85MHz i też jedyne co ustawiałem to XF86Config. Ale czasami 'ręczne' zmiany nie odnosiły efektu.

----------

## meteo

openbox + ręczny tuning w /etc/X11/XF86Config (Mode w sekcji Monitor) - można wyciągnąć np 1400x1050@88Hz (nVidia geForce2 MX + Samsung SyncMaster 750p)

----------

## tokoloshe

czestotliwosc odswiezania wynika  z ustawien w XF86config, to tam mozesz ustawic

a polecam fvwm z menedzerow okien

tu link, do forum, ktoro powinno sklonic Cie chociaz do rozwazenia fvwma...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=80517&start=425

pozdrawiam

----------

## CyriC

Dzieki za odpowiedzi.

Co zas tyczy sie ustawien XF86Config to wydaje mi sie ze tam mam wszystko w porzadku. Wpisalem czestotliwosc pionowa i pozioma monitora i pod KDE dziala. Odswiezanie nie zmienia sie pod innymi menadzerami okien i odnosze wrazenie ze caly czas ma wartosc 60Hz.

Co do FVWM to tak jak pisalem kombinowalem z fvwm-crystal ale mialem z nim problemy (napisalem jakie w pierwszym poscie).

----------

## Prompty

zawiodelem sie na was ... tyle postow nikt nie wspomnial o starym dobrym gnome'ie ... mozna w nim zmienic rozdzielczosc z poziomu samego gnome'a

ogolnie jest przesliczy ( szczegolnie jesli sie z nim troche pobawic ;] )  i funkconjalny   :Razz: 

----------

## _Adik_

 *Prompty wrote:*   

> zawiodelem sie na was ... tyle postow nikt nie wspomnial o starym dobrym gnome'ie ... mozna w nim zmienic rozdzielczosc z poziomu samego gnome'a
> 
> ogolnie jest przesliczy ( szczegolnie jesli sie z nim troche pobawic ;] )  i funkconjalny  

 

zapomniales dodac ze BARDZO OPASLY  :Very Happy: 

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> zawiodelem sie na was ... tyle postow nikt nie wspomnial o starym dobrym gnome'ie ... mozna w nim zmienic rozdzielczosc z poziomu samego gnome'a

 

W kde 3.2 tez mozna.

----------

## Prompty

wiedzialem ... kazdy przeciwko mnie i mojemu malemu gnomikowi .... od razu opasly ... uzywalem KDE do czasu gdy zobaczylem Dropline Gnome ( dla slacka )  ...  jak juz uzywac srodowiska graficznego to ladnego   :Cool: 

----------

## meteo

 *Prompty wrote:*   

> jak juz uzywac srodowiska graficznego to ladnego

 

zgadzam się w 115 procentach! jeśli chodzi o stronę graficzną i konfigurowalność to GNOME nie ma sobie równych!

ja oprócz openboxa korzystam z bardzo wielu aplikacji gnomowych, właśnie ze względu na ich "look". a KDE nie lubię...

----------

## fallow

wiem , ze to juz troche oblatany pomysl ,ale moze jakies screenshot`y z "naszych" desktopow co by kazdy mogl sobie zobaczyc i ogolnie looknac na shot`a z danego srodowiska ?  :Smile: 

----------

## meteo

dla cierpliwych http://www.dab.waw.pl/_m/zgr33n_01.jpg

dla bardzo cierpliwych  :Wink:  http://www.dab.waw.pl/_m/zgr33n_01.png

----------

## no4b

E tam cierpliwych, migiem sie otwiera :]

A to moj: http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=121187238040315a549ec96&m=screen

----------

## Prompty

ja z przyczyn obiektywnych ( BitTorrent dziala dobrze dobrze na windzie ) jestem zwiazany z systeme ktorego tutaj nie wymienie z nazwy ( wnikliwy obserwator zauwazy ze to zrobilem ) 

meteo ---> nice !!!!   :Cool: 

----------

## Tommm

xfce4 jest świetne  :Very Happy:  wczoraj zemergowałem (króciutko się kompiluje), a działa jak burza w porównaniu do kde czy gnoma  :Very Happy: 

aaa - zauważyłem 1 problem - superkaramba nie wyświetla tła, tam gdzie powinno ono być jest czarno   :Confused: 

----------

## CyriC

Z odswiezaniem juz sobie poradzilem:

W pliku XF86Config w czesci dotyczacej konfiguracji monitora dodalem:

Modeline "1024x768/85Hz" 97.40  1024 1072 1192 1416   768  768  771  809

Potem w sekcji screen dopisalem cos takiego:

Modes    "1024x768/85Hz" "800x600" "640x480"

----------

## pkrzykowski

 *no4b wrote:*   

> E tam cierpliwych, migiem sie otwiera :]
> 
> A to moj: http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=121187238040315a549ec96&m=screen

 

Fajny temat do KDE. Jak sie nazywa?? Poza tym skad go sciagnac?? (nigdy nie uzywalem tematow)

----------

## pkrzykowski

 *meteo wrote:*   

> dla cierpliwych http://www.dab.waw.pl/_m/zgr33n_01.jpg
> 
> dla bardzo cierpliwych  http://www.dab.waw.pl/_m/zgr33n_01.png

 

Wyglada slicznie. Mam pytanie: czy ta tapeta, to nie przypadkiem animacja?? Jak to sie nazywa?? I jak sie nazywa to combo do monitorowania systemu po prawej??

Dzieki.

p.

----------

## meteo

 *pkrzykowski wrote:*   

> Wyglada slicznie. Mam pytanie: czy ta tapeta, to nie przypadkiem animacja?? Jak to sie nazywa?? 

 

jasne, że animacja  :Smile:  . to xplanet 1.0.3 odpalone w ten sposób:

```
xplanet -origin sun -transparency -font verdana.ttf -fontsize 9 -hibernate 180 -wait 300
```

obrazek chmur ściągam co 3h (tak jest aktualizowany na kilkunastu serwerach). generalnie http://xplanet.sourceforge.net/

 *pkrzykowski wrote:*   

> I jak sie nazywa to combo do monitorowania systemu po prawej??

 

gkrellm2 (z tematem Mist)

----------

## CyriC

Czy ktos wie jak mozna ukryc na pasku zadan paski sybolizujace uruchomione aplikacje.

Skompilowalem gkrellm2 i jedyna rzecz ktora mi przeszkadza to wlasnie ten "pasek".

----------

## meteo

gkrellm2 w opcjach ogolne->wlasciwosci ma m.in. "nie dolaczaj do paska zadan". nie wiem tylko na ile jest to zgodne z KDE (czy oba przestrzegaja tych samych standardow np. ICCCM i EWMH). jest tez taki programik http://sweb.cz/tripie/utils/wmctrl/

----------

## no4b

 *pkrzykowski wrote:*   

>  *no4b wrote:*   E tam cierpliwych, migiem sie otwiera :]
> 
> A to moj: http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=121187238040315a549ec96&m=screen 
> 
> Fajny temat do KDE. Jak sie nazywa?? Poza tym skad go sciagnac?? (nigdy nie uzywalem tematow)

 

Dekoracja okna: knifty

Styl: plastic

Ikony: umicons 2.0

Schemat kolorow: moj wlasny.

Knifty znajdziesz na kde-look.org a plastic jest w kdeartwork od wersji 3.2.0.

----------

## fallow

no to ja tez sie dolacze , moje kde nie odbiega zbytnio o standardu hehe  :Smile: 

http://fallow.fm.interia.pl/kde1.jpg

no i jeszcze zeby bylo cos innego , to shot z consoli na fb

http://fallow.fm.interia.pl/genfbc.jpg

i jeszcze szybciutki windowmaker  :Smile: 

http://fallow.fm.interia.pl/wmaker1.jpg

ps, wlasnie mnie tez troche denerwuje pasek gkrellm`a, w moim nie widze czegos takiego u ustawieniach ,moze ktos zna jakies "mile" themsy odnosni monitorowania cpu i tak dalej , do karamby , bo ja cos nie znalazlem takich "fajnych" jak gkrellm  :Wink: Last edited by fallow on Sun Mar 07, 2004 4:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tommm

xfce4 - praktycznie standard   :Wink: 

http://members.lycos.co.uk/tn2/skrin.png

(to na dole się chowa  :Wink:  )

----------

## szaman

 *CyriC wrote:*   

> Czy ktos wie jak mozna ukryc na pasku zadan paski sybolizujace uruchomione aplikacje.
> 
> Skompilowalem gkrellm2 i jedyna rzecz ktora mi przeszkadza to wlasnie ten "pasek".

 

jeśli chodzi o kde, to spróbuj kstart

np. kstart --alldesktops --ontop --skiptaskbar --skippager gkrellm2

----------

## fallow

 *szaman wrote:*   

>  *CyriC wrote:*   Czy ktos wie jak mozna ukryc na pasku zadan paski sybolizujace uruchomione aplikacje.
> 
> Skompilowalem gkrellm2 i jedyna rzecz ktora mi przeszkadza to wlasnie ten "pasek". 
> 
> jeśli chodzi o kde, to spróbuj kstart
> ...

 

o to szlo  :Smile: 

----------

## CyriC

Zanalazlem juz ta opcje w gkrellm.

Ale dzieki za to polecenie.

Tylko jest jeden problem jak sie je stosuje do innych aplikacji to znika przycisk minimalizacji np xmule.

----------

